# Driving License



## Dilip 1958 (Oct 16, 2016)

Hi, 

I am an Indian National & have just moved into UAE about 2 weeks ago. 
I have just moved in from Bahrain. I hold a Bahraini driving license that is valid for till 2019. I had moved into Bahrain in 2014 and left Bahrain after 2 years. Prior to moving into Bahrain, I held a UAE driving license that was valid till 2019 and I had exchanged the UAE driving license for a Bahraini driving license in 2014. 

Would someone advise me how would I get a UAE license now. 

Regards

Dilip Sinha


----------



## KhalidAbuDhabi (Oct 10, 2016)

It is just in my opinion, in GCC if could exchange your license with other country within GCC, i guess the process would be there same.


----------



## rsinner (Feb 3, 2009)

In general, with an Indian passport and a GCC license you will unfortunately need to take a test again for the DL


----------

